# Milwaukee cordless hammer drill - keyless chuck screw stripped



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most likly because someone did not know it was a left hand thread.
Do you have a new screw for it yet. Most likly a hardware store of box store is not going to carry a LH flat head cap screw.
If your feeling lucky clamp the chuck in a vise and use a 1/4" cobalt right hand drill bit. A reguler dill will not work.
It will do one of two things, catch and unscrew it, or cut off the head so the chuck will come off and the screw will then be loose enough to take out with a pair of needle nose plyers.


----------



## eclark (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have a replacement screw for it yet but figured I'd be able to find one somewhere once I know what size it is. I'll have to buy a cobalt bit if that's really the only thing that will work. Just wanted to see if anyone had ever run up against this before. Thanks Joe


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've had this issue a few times, as I have/had quite a few of these. As I recall, they were a metric left-handed cap screw, which was hard to find in a pinch. Pretty sure I ran the chuck on as tight as I could by hand and put a "gob" of weld in as far as I could reach with the nozzle of the welder...........:thumbsup:


----------



## eclark (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like I need to buy a welder to fix my drill lol. Good suggestion though. I'll have to call in a favor if it come down to that. If the screw isn't still available from milwaukee does anyone have any other source ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any place that repairs hand tools will have that screw.
I would never use a welder inside a chuck. One weld splatter and the whole thing is trash.


----------

